# Grizzly Bear



## Aloicious (Oct 16, 2013)

So my wife and I were out at the Tetons last week, but since we couldn't get into the park, we wandered around the forest to the east of the park and found this young Grizzly Bear feeding on some vegetation. My first wild bear 












I wanted to go pet him, y'know, if he wasn't going to chew my face off if I tried hehe


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 16, 2013)

Those are excellent, especially for your first time.


----------



## MiFleur (Oct 16, 2013)

I would have been so nervous, the picture would have been out of focus! these are very nice captures, what a catch!


----------



## Aloicious (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks! yeah first time with a wild bear, sometimes I forget how much easier (relatively) land-wildlife is to shoot compared to birds and BIF, well in a general sense...

he really couldn't have cared less that we were there. I'm still combing through the images so I may have a few more to post, I was probably there shooting him for like 20 mins straight, but he kept turning away from the camera, so I have a lot of bear butt pics  

these were both with a D800E and a bare (heh) 300 f2.8 VR1


----------



## kathyt (Oct 16, 2013)

Whoa. Very nice. Love that first one. They do look kinda cuddly don't they?


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice- glad you didn't get to close. We have a black bear issue on the rise and we've all been warned to stay away. Especially if they are young since mom isn't too far off.


----------



## baturn (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nice! for sure show more if you have them.


----------



## ffarl (Oct 16, 2013)

So I can picture this situation a bit better in my head...How far do you figure you were away from this fella?


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 16, 2013)

A 300mm is still pretty close for a Bear. Nice shots and good job not becoming lunch.


----------



## peter27 (Oct 16, 2013)

Super!


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 16, 2013)

Super shots. Love everything. About them. Being old everything reminds me of a story, so here it is.guy says he was chased by a bear. His friend say how'd you get away. Fella say, Every time the bear would get close, it would slip and fall down. His friend says, I would have pooped myself. Fella says. What do you think caused that bear to slip and fall down.


----------



## Woodsman (Oct 16, 2013)

Excellent shots, I envy you being able to see one and get the shot. If it had been me, taking a picture would likely not have been on my mind at the time


----------



## Aloicious (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone! My wife and I were stoked to see him too. 



ffarl said:


> So I can picture this situation a bit better in my head...How far do you figure you were away from this fella?



he was wandering around digging up vegetation to eat, and was around 30-75 feet away (we were shooting from inside the car though, I'm used to using the car as a blind with shooting birds), he's a little further in #1, and a little closer in #2, but #2 is also more of a crop too. in fact I had my 1.7x TC on and had to take it off because 500mm was too much.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nice. Grizzlys on my list.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 16, 2013)

Very cool!  I will be very happy if I never wander upon a bear in the wild..


----------



## Stevepwns (Oct 17, 2013)

It looks like a gigantic dog that needs to be snuggled.... lol     Outstanding shots, to be honest Im a little jealous..    Well done.


----------



## Aloicious (Oct 17, 2013)

heh Thanks everyone!


----------



## RichieT (Oct 17, 2013)

WOW!! Fantastic shots! I was never lucky enough to come across a bear when I had a decent camera with me. The one trick I use in bear territory is to always hike with someone who can't run as fast as me. Hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## fotofinish (Oct 17, 2013)

#1 is excellent.


----------



## annamaria (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful shots! Love #2. I think if I saw a bear I would faint.


----------



## Aloicious (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone. we were super excited to find this one I'm going to be working on a few more shots of him tonight when I get a chance so if I find any other ones worth posting I'll put 'em up.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 17, 2013)

Loving these, even if they aren't Polars.


----------



## Aloicious (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd be stoked to see a polar! heh


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 17, 2013)

My first time I encountered a bear was with my uncle in 3rd grade. We were riding our bikes through the woods and came to a dead end on a path and when we turned around we saw what looked like a dog. Turned out to be a big black bear once it approached us. We quickly rode home.


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 18, 2013)

These are nice shots, particularly for your first time.

WesternGuy


----------



## JohnnyBlack (Oct 18, 2013)

Always loved bears, seeing one in the wild must be awesome. Nice shots btw.


----------



## 114florida (Oct 18, 2013)

Very nice and cute images. Great Capturing.

Thank you


----------



## mikaakim (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice with a 300mm. Can i ask how close you were to the bear?


----------



## gjtoth (Oct 28, 2013)

Excellent!  You got the focus right where it should be.  Well-done.


----------



## Aloicious (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone. mikaakim, he was roughly between 30-75 feet away from us looking for vegetation to eat.


----------



## EAMArt (Oct 28, 2013)

Love #2. All that dust (plant stuff or bugs) flying around makes the image look dream like.


----------



## Aloicious (Oct 28, 2013)

EAMArt said:


> Love #2. All that dust(plan stuff or bogs) flying around makes the image look dream like.



Thanks, its actually falling snow


----------

